# Cholla Cactus & Ruby Red Zen Pen



## Karl_99 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is a custom order that features a chrome Zen pen wrapped in a cholla cactus and red acrylic blank from Shadetree_1. This blank was easy to turn. After turning and sanding up to 12,000 MM, I applied a CA/ BLO finish, light sanding and then tripoli and white diamond buff. I am very pleased with how it came out.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 24, 2013)

Great looking timber with a nice satin finish as a result of using BLO/CA.
Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice job Karl, fit and finish, and a nice pic too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

